# Silly enameled cast iron grill pan question (seasoning needed?)



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

So I just picked up one of these nice Denby 25cm grill pans (i.e. griddle pans - whatever you want to call it, it gets hot).

This one, in particular, but bright green:
[product="26927"]Denby Cic 521 Cast Iron Griddle Pan 10 Inch Red [/product]
I've done some reading and searching around and from what I can glean from it all, these do NOT need seasoning as they have some sort of enameled surface. Or am I wrong? Should i be seasoning the inside?

I know it's a dumb question but I just can't tell if the inside is raw and the outside is enameled or if the inside has some "other" kind of enamel from what the outside has (which is what some posts have implied).

Thanks!


----------



## bmchef (Jul 8, 2007)

hey most of the grill pans I have come across are coated cast iron. In that situation I do not believe anything other than cleaning is needed. Good luck Brian


----------

